# Prong Collers, fur savers, Herm Sprenger...



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

My instructor suggested I get a fur saver. Nothing too detailed in that. I see Sprenger's name comes up a lot.

What the heck does a fur saver do? Different types?

I'd like to get the right one.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

It's just a chain collar with very wide links. It's the collar you see on most dogs in schutzhund trials. I have brass fursavers myself, just because I like the color!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

A fursaver is just a smooth action choke collar made with oval chain link. 

To size one you need to get the smallest one that will fit over its head and ears. 

They are on correctly as a choke when the live ring is on the top. If it is on the bottom the action is a lot slower to release. 

You can use it on the dead ring as well which is both rings are attached to your leash. I use it on the dead ring in French Ring as it allows me not to put my hands on my dog putting it on her during the heel on leash exercise.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Brass is nice. Too bad you can't get colors, but the finish would wear off in a day...

So a Hem Sprenger brass fur saver. Are there different varieties of fur saver?


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

JUst saw your post Geoff. Thanks for that added info


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Just in case you haven't seen one...










 _How do you measure for a choke chain or fur saver? Measure around the largest part of your dog's head, then add 2". Select the chain size that is equal to or larger than this measurement._


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Very Good! This place is describing the "New" Sprenger collars... Wonder if there's really anything "new" about them?
http://www.allk-9.com/index.php?mai..._id=53&zenid=0224c0843815f468ae38e3915345f03d


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

something to keep in mind. I like the smaller link collars. With the larger link collar like pictured above your finger tips can get stuck in. Not a lot of fun if your dog is being a PIA. I have almost broken fingers several times.


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

I also like the look of a brass fursaver, but they tend to tarnish over time and will turn some dog's fur green.

A good alternative that looks similar but doesn't tarnish are the curogan collars.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

The thing Chris had on the post is a fur saver. I like the German made stainless steel ones. Longer coated dogs wear them and they help.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The fur saver isn't ment to be a correction collar. It's action can get hung up if you use it for that. It's just as it says. It doesn't break up the dogs coat as a "choke chain" does. I use the fursaver all the time, with my older GSD, on the dead ring. Actually I don't even try to get the dead rig. I just reach in his coat and clip on whatever I get. Very fast to hook up without a lot of fumbling, looking for rings.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Chris Wild said:


> I also like the look of a brass fursaver, but they tend to tarnish over time and will turn some dog's fur green.
> 
> A good alternative that looks similar but doesn't tarnish are the curogan collars.



I have Curogan collars and I like them. I've heard that they are not as strong as the SS ones though. 

As Bob pointed out they are not really meant to be used as a correction collar. Some people will use them as that, and try to hang a dog with one which IMHO is not what they are meant for. The links press on the dog's throat and could damage the dog's larynx if used in that manner.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

These types of collars are more of a "get the dogs attention"? More readily than a flat collar?
We don't do a lot of compulsion work.


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

Though their designed similarly to a choke collar, they don't work well as one since the links are too large to allow the collar to tighten and loosen smoothly. They're generally used with the leash attached to the dead ring, or just to a random link on the collar, so they don't constrict.

Since they're metal and smaller in diameter, a leash correction on a fursaver has more bite to it than with a flat collar, but not nearly so much as a pinch collar.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

My oldest brass fursaver is around 15 or 20 years old. Other than looking a little duller than new ones, it's never turned a dogs hair green, but of course, all my GSDs have dark hair - maybe a white dog or a light colored dog would show some discoloration.

I usually hvae a fursaver and a pinch and an ecollar on my dogs neck while training.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Ted White said:


> These types of collars are more of a "get the dogs attention"? More readily than a flat collar?
> We don't do a lot of compulsion work.


1. Yes 2. Yes ... 

If you work without a lot of compulsion they are fine. Quick pops or gentler lifting of the dog back into heel etc. Though I want to try a Leather Belgian style Martingale lead for that. 

The fursaver from what I've seen gets abused. All by green handlers trying to use it as a pure correction caller. I've seen handlers break chrome generic cheapo fursavers slamming corrections into their dogs. 

As well I saw one dog get hung for coming up the leash at the handler with a fursaver, the dogs larynx was damaged it couldn't bark for a week. Mind you the handler had no other tool at his disposable at the time ... but it was still not a very pretty sight.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for these great replies. I have a much better understanding


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

One more point to mention is that the fur saver is the standard collar used in showing or trialing your dog.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Any vote on the 1.5" or 2" long links? I'm getting the heavier 4mm Corigan

4.0 mm EXTRA HEAVY FUR SAVER - CUROGAN (Copper colored) 
MEDIUM LINKS are 1.5" long LONG LINKS are 2" long 
#HS-FS22 CGML 22" $24.95 #HS-FS21 CGLL 21" $24.95 
#HS-FS23 CGML 23" $24.95 #HS-FS23 CGLL 23" $24.95 
#HS-FS24 CGML 24" $24.95 #HS-FS25 CGLL 25" $24.95 
#HS-FS26 CGML 26" $24.95 #HS-FS26 CGLL 26" $24.95


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Ted White said:


> Any vote on the 1.5" or 2" long links? I'm getting the heavier 4mm Corigan


The smaller links have a smoother action used as a choke. Depending on what you end up using it for really and how big of a dog you have. 

i.e. if you have to get a bigger than 22" it shouldn't make much of a difference in choke action, between 1.5" vs 2" smaller though i.e. -22" the 1.5" IMO would be better. 

What I've found using a bigger collar with smaller links say if you have it in a pocket on your training vest it just seems to me at least ... that it is more jumbled up in the pocket and doesn't seem as organized. Just my preference I need all the help I can get staying organized! =; That issue doesn't come into play though if it is already a small sized collar.


----------



## Denny Campbell (Jan 16, 2008)

I use a prong and a normal choker. I use the normal choker on the dead ring for detection work and the prong pretty much for everything else. I have a german shep with the drive of a mali. I have used many diffrent collars including the fur saver, but nothing gets his attention like a prong. I call it the hand of god. He knows when its on, dont mess up!!!!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The fursaver makes noise that the dog will hear. If he wears a prong collar for training it makes the same noise. Come to your own conclusion, just food for thought.( trial + noise = better acting dog ) my $.02 for today


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hmmm... That might be worth $0.03 Thanks!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Naw, just mail me $.02 that will cover the pondering I've been doing over this.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If you train without correction you don't need all that noisy stuff. The dog has to pay attention to see what you want.      
Quick duck here! :lol:


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with Bob on the training without corrections and not needing to worry about the noises the collars make...I use fur savers for my dogs beacuse they are easy on and off...my dog's don't wear any collars around the house and their fur savers hang by the door for when we need to go outside...just me being lazy


----------

